# Post your Olympus pictures!



## Kofman13 (Nov 20, 2009)

Name model and lens. I'll put up some in a few


----------



## taskoni (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, too bad I have to post first being a real photo newbie. Ah well:

















All shot with E-420. The lenses I have are 14-42mm, 40-150mm and 70-300mm - not the fastest lenses unfortunately. No filters and no tripod yet.
I really love to shoot manual focus and handheld so if you see soft you'll know why 
Regards,
b.


----------



## Turbo (Nov 20, 2009)

*E-300 *
ZD 14-45mm f/3.5-5.6 (kit lens)
ZD 40-150mm f/4-5.6





Focal Length: 14.0mm
Exposure Time: 0.040 s (1/25)
Aperture: f/8.0
ISO equiv: 800
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Spot
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual




Focal Length: 45.0mm
Exposure Time: 0.077 s (1/13)
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO equiv: 200
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual




Focal Length: 79.0mm
Exposure Time: 0.025 s (1/40)
Aperture: f/5.0
ISO equiv: 800
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Spot
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 20, 2009)

E-510 with 50mm + ec 20, exif is intact.






Sigma 50-500mm + ec 20






14-54mm






50mm






50-200mm + ec 1.4 






OM 50mm, f 1.4, 1/2000, iso 100 






Enough :lmao:

Cheers, Don


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Don, did someone say Olympus?  Nice shots, I am partial to the mushrooms.


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 20, 2009)

D-560Z 3.2mp P&S. Had to dig these up.


----------



## dtzitko (Nov 20, 2009)

E-510 with kit lens


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 20, 2009)

Ron Evers said:


> Hey Don, did someone say Olympus? Nice shots, I am partial to the mushrooms.


 
Thanks Ron,

The mushroom shot was chosen as Photo of the Week in the Nature section on another forum 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 5, 2009)

Bump...

Come on people, there must be more than a half dozen of us 

This is late in the evening, sitting on the couch, one of the first shots with a new E-30 and 50mm. No IS, 1/3, f2, iso 100, available light and hand held. I can't believe Max stayed relatively still, he still doesn't like me pointing that big black thing at him 






And for the heck of it, a 100% crop of the ashtray 






Cheers, Don


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2009)

Kofman13 said:


> Name model and lens. I'll put up some in a few


Where's your images?


----------



## Turbo (Dec 5, 2009)

Don Kondra said:


> Bump...
> 
> Come on people, there must be more than a half dozen of us



It is rather quiet in here....




E300, and I think I used the Zuiko OM 50mm f/1.4 on this one but I'm not really sure...  I really need to start taking notes when using lens adapters.


----------



## lordbodom (Dec 6, 2009)

Great to see other olympus users as well. Im new to photography and just recently got a 520 with the 14-42 kit.


----------



## lordbodom (Dec 6, 2009)

Being new to olympus i have a question for you all. Are teh old olympus lens compatible with the E series digital camera's? If they are are they auto zoom or will it have to be manual? Thanks.


----------



## gtbike72 (Dec 6, 2009)

This was taken today  with my E-1 and the 14-54  and the FL-36r





 this other one was taken with my E-3 and the 18-180 and the FL-50r


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 6, 2009)

Good stuff guys/gals 

More please.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Kofman13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 7, 2009)

lordbodom said:


> Being new to olympus i have a question for you all. Are teh old olympus lens compatible with the E series digital camera's? If they are are they auto zoom or will it have to be manual? Thanks.


 
You need an adapter (~$25) and focus is manual... metering still works.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Olympus E300 (Dec 8, 2009)

Camera : Olympus E-300
Lens : Zuiko 14-45mm
Focul Length : 18mm
F-stop : f/5.6
Exposure Time : 1/80 sec.
ISO-Speed : ISO-100
Location : La Salle, Manitoba, Canada
Date : July 19th 2008







Camera : Olympus E-300
Lens : Zuiko 14-45mm
Focul Length : 17mm
F-stop : f/8
Exposure Time : 1/200 sec.
ISO-Speed : ISO-100
Location : St.Norbert, Manitoba, Canada
Date : August 3rd 2008


I was thinking of starting my own thread as I wouldn't mind some comments & critique regarding the above two photos.  Since this thread has been started, I suppose I'll just plop them in here with no intent on hijacking the thread.  I'm not sure from the original poster's comments whether or not C&C is acceptable in regards to the photo postings or not.  Therefore, C&C can be PM'ed to me if you so choose.  Bare in mind that I have only recently gotten into photgraphy and while these shots were both taken about 1 year ago - I wasn't really into photography yet but I had a goal in mind for each image.  My goal (which seems to be my style more than my goal) was trying to capture a subject within an abstract or interesting backdrop while creating a certian perspective.  The technical mumbo-jumbo of photography was (and still is) a bit of a mystery to me.  I feel as though these two images capture what I was trying to do, however, I'm not a very good judge of color balance, saturation or image sharpness.  I realize that sharpness will be difficult to determine by these low resolution photos.  Having said that - let the C&C flow...

Thanks in advance for the help!
- Dan


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 14, 2009)

E-30 and 50-500mm, exif intact...






Cheers, Don


----------



## Turbo (Dec 14, 2009)

Both were shot with my E-300 and a Pentax 50mm f/2.


----------



## Flems (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's a few I've taken with the E-620 w/14-54 MkI...


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 16, 2009)

I took this with my E-410 and a Zuiko 50mm F/2.0 lens.


----------



## JDMTyler3326 (Dec 16, 2009)

dtzitko said:


> E-510 with kit lens


I really like this picture. Nice job on it man! Off topic but it is a 7m or a 1jz in it?

Hopefully soon I will be posting pictures in here once I get my camera.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 16, 2009)

E-410 with Zuiko 50mm F/2.0 lens.


----------



## Turbo (Dec 16, 2009)

JDMTyler3326 said:


> Off topic but it is a 7m or a 1jz in it?
> 
> Hopefully soon I will be posting pictures in here once I get my camera.



If I remember right he's got a 7M-GTE.

I went through half a dozen MKIII supras, got out of that racket a couple years ago.   

I love the 7M though...I'm building another GTE to go in my Cressida.




E300, 14-45 f/3.5-5.6


----------



## JDMTyler3326 (Dec 17, 2009)

Turbo said:


> JDMTyler3326 said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic but it is a 7m or a 1jz in it?
> ...


I love you(NOHOMO) . My friend had a cressida with a 1jz and dam I love riding it in. Such a sleeper. But back on topic this is a really nice picture.


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 19, 2009)

E-30/50-200mm






Cheers, Don


----------



## taskoni (Dec 27, 2009)

E-420, Zuiko 70-300mm




Regards,
b.


----------



## Turbo (Jan 6, 2010)

This thread must live.





E300, Leica 50mm f/2 Summicron





E300, Pentax 50mm f/2





E300, Pentax 50mm f/2

I'm thinking about getting a split image focusing screen for my e300, since all I use is manual focus glass.  I have a pentax magnifying eye piece on, which helped a bit, but I don't have 100% confidence in my focus.  It's hard to tell when shooting concerts.  Anybody have a recommendation?


----------



## Olympus E300 (Jan 6, 2010)

dolphinstreet said:


> E-410 with Zuiko 50mm F/2.0 lens.


 

This photograph is stunning! Such beautiful eyes!! Great detail!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Jan 6, 2010)

Olympus E300 said:


> dolphinstreet said:
> 
> 
> > E-410 with Zuiko 50mm F/2.0 lens.
> ...



Thank you! Yes, I love it too. It's one my favorite portraits photos that I have taken. Her eyes turned out fantastic, and black/white works great here.  I have a color version too. I like the B/W version better, personally.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 6, 2010)

Probably not what you wanted...but here it is...
Olympus Point and Shoot 410 [my first digital]





*Exposure:* *0.125 sec (1/8)* *Aperture:* *f/5.2* *Focal Length:* *15 mm* *ISO Speed:* 						64 					 					 						*Exposure Bias:* 						0/10 EV


----------



## Turbo (Jan 28, 2010)

A couple more recent ones...


----------



## dtzitko (Jan 28, 2010)

JDMTyler3326 said:


> I really like this picture. Nice job on it man! Off topic but it is a 7m or a 1jz in it?
> 
> Hopefully soon I will be posting pictures in here once I get my camera.



Sorry for the late response. As posted above it's a 7MGTE. Just put a new one in. It has a 57 trim CT26 and a couple other little things. Nothing special. 

Now, to revive the thread. Here's my two favorites as of late.

A Bachelor's Christmas






The St. Louis Arch


----------



## C-Towner (Jan 30, 2010)

Great photos in this thread! I am new here, so what better way than to throw some of my Olympus photos up here:

Taken with E-510 and ZD 40-150mm mk1:





Taken with E-510 and OM Zuiko 50mm f/1.8:





Taken with E-510 and OM Zuiko 50mm f/1.8:


----------



## dtzitko (Jan 30, 2010)

I love that ship photo C-Towner. Very cool.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a GF1, would that count? it's got a 4/3rds sensor! lol ;p


----------



## dolphinstreet (Jan 30, 2010)

That ship is awesome. How'd you make it look so old?


----------



## C-Towner (Jan 30, 2010)

I appreciate the comments, the photo of the William G. Mather steamship is one of my favorites.

Sw1tchFX, I would say yes, as panasonic is making the sensors for Oly these days, arent they?

dolphinstreet, I applied a texture over the photo. The original was a high key black and white, and then I overlaid a photo of a old looking piece of paper as a layer, then I adjusted the opacity of the top layer so the photo of the ship showed through.


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 30, 2010)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I have a GF1, would that count? it's got a 4/3rds sensor! lol ;p



Sorry to hijack this thread in advance.  What is your main camera switchfx?  I took a look at your flickr, loved your photos, and was just curious.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2010)

C-Towner said:


> Taken with E-510 and ZD 40-150mm mk1:


 

TPF Photo of the Month - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 1, 2010)

C-Towner said:


> I appreciate the comments, the photo of the William G. Mather steamship is one of my favorites.
> 
> Sw1tchFX, I would say yes, as panasonic is making the sensors for Oly these days, arent they?


I'm not sure, but i think you're right!



thebeatles said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > I have a GF1, would that count? it's got a 4/3rds sensor! lol ;p
> ...


Main camera is a D700, but over the last two months since i've gotten the GF1, i've only used the D700 on a couple occasions. 

The D700 gear is for work, night photography, and generally when on a mission for pictures.

The GF1 is for everything else, it's _that_ good. It's small enough that i can take it everywhere with me, I can fit the GF1, 20 1.7, 14-45, extra battery, extra memory card, tabletop tripod, all in a bag that's abou tthe size of a D700+24-120VR. I just wish the color with the JPEG output didn't suck so bad and it had some sort of rubberized grip, it's a very slippery camera. when the EP-1 is about $150 on the used market, i might pick one up for the better jpeg output, and it's a much sexier looking camera. 

Lately on my walks to class, i've been experimenting with the square format and "Big Sky", all shot with the GF1+14-45mm:


----------



## Don Kondra (May 3, 2010)

Getting a handle on the 7-14mm, my front yard cropped to 16/9






Cheers, Don


----------



## Ron Evers (May 3, 2010)

Laf Don.

My back yard this morning.

Panasonic G1 & 14-45 - no crop


----------



## reznap (May 3, 2010)

Ron Evers has just violated the sanctity of this forum.  :lmao:


----------



## Don Kondra (May 3, 2010)

LOL

In Ron's defence it is a 4/3's camera 

To be fair, this is uncropped...







Cheers, Don


----------



## poof (May 3, 2010)

Very cool pics in this thread! Don't know how I missed it the first time around...



Here's a few taken over the past year with an E-520, 14-42 kit lens, and a Zuiko 70-300. It's been a great introductory setup for me, but I'm feeling the need to step the glass and body up to the next level.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 4, 2010)

Beauties Poof.


----------



## KKJUN (May 4, 2010)

My Turn!


























All taken with an e-520 and the 14-42 mm zuiko digital kit lens and a fl 36r in one. Really happy with it, works so much better than my dad's d40...


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump....

Cowbird portrait






Cheers, Don


----------



## bobdrozen (Aug 3, 2010)

Hand held chasing the dang bee around the flower to get a an interesting shot.


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 5, 2010)

Juvenile cowbird on a chilly morning.

E-3/50-200mm







Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 11, 2010)

E-3/12-60mm

Snap of the admissions booth lady at a Woodworking show. 






Cheers, Don


----------

